# جراحات حبيبي يسوع المسيح



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*+ **كثيراً ما يخفى الإنسان آثار جراحاته.
فتبنى الطب الحديث علم التجميل ،
ليخفى كل اثر للجراحات ،
حاسباً إياها تشويهاً !*​
*





*
*+ أما أنت يا مخلصي فقمت من الأموات ،
تحمل فى جسدك الممجد آثار جراحات الصليب !
إنها ليست تشويهاً تحتاج إلى تجميل !
بل هي جراحات الحب الفائق !
جراحات مجد وقوة !
تبقى سر جمال فائق أبدي !*

*





**+ صليبك وجراحاتك هي قوة الله للخلاص ،
ليست عثرة، بل موضوع عشق لنفسي ،
ليست جهالة، بل كشف عن الحكمة الإلهية !







**+ صليبك بجراحاته فتح أبواب السماء ،
وضمني إلى مصاف السمائيين !
انعم بالحياة السماوية ،
واشارك السمائيين تسابيحهم وتهليلاتهم !







**+ على الصليب بسطت يديك المجروحتين ،
لتضم الشعب مع الشعوب ،
وتقيم من كل الاجناس اعضاء جسدك الواحد ! 







**+ صليبك مزق الصك المكتوب ضدي ،
فديتني من بنوة إبليس لأصير ابنا لله ،
عوض العبودية المرة وهبتني حرية مجد أولاد الله !







**+ صليبك شهر برئيس هذا العالم ،
حطم سلطانه ونزع عنه مملكته !
صرت حراً ، تقيم في مملكة النور !
قدمت لي برك، فلا تحطمني الخطية !
وهبتني سلطاناً ، فلا أخاف قط !

**




+ صليبك العجيب كشف لي عن شخصك الحبيب !*
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

صلاة مدعومة بالصور  Bnota_Zr†a
شكرااااااااااا على جمالها اختى
سللام المسيح​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_



صليبك وجراحاتك هي قوة الله للخلاص ،
ليست عثرة، بل موضوع عشق لنفسي ،
ليست جهالة، بل كشف عن الحكمة الإلهية​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
ربنا يبركك
وميرسى كتييير لتعبك
مشكووووووووووره​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله وصور مؤثره 

ميررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخوتي على مروركم الجميل 
محبة المسيح تحرسكم​


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ + ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
بجد صلاه حلوه اوى اوى اوى اوى 
وكمان حلو اوى انك حطيتى صور كمان
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك
مرسي يااخي الغالي​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_شكرا على الصلاة الرائعه


ربنا يعوضك​_​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي يااقمر عالمرور​


----------

